# Hips X-Rayed??



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I got this one magazine yesterday and it was all about Golden Retriever Training (the Popular Dog Magazines) and in there, there was an article about before when you start training agility, you should get the hips x rayed before you start training or competing. I'm wondering if I have to do this? 

Maddie has that 'Golden waddle'...that even the skinniest dogs have...but I'm not sure if her hips are good. At times they seem fine...but when I really feel them...I wonder. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

while i really have no idea... lol i would guess they say that because if you have a dog with bad hips, and start agility training on them, they have the potential of seriously hurting themselves. if Maddie has never shown any sign of pain or discomfort in her hips and joints from exercising, i would imagine she is ok... but you may want to go ahead and have an xray done just in case?? i dunno..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am far from expert on this topic. I would not bother for my dog that I am sure is fine, to just casually train. But to get serious, maybe it is a good plan! I will be curious to see what the experts in agility have to say.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah you experts in agility...get on with this topic!! LOL!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I'm definately not an expert in agility, but I can tell you that I didn't feel any need to x-ray Jersey's hips before we started agility. We started with the jump low (about 12 in. I think) and worked our way up slowly. I suppose if I had ever seen any lameness/limping/stiffness after any of his activities, I might have considered it... but he's never shown any issues. His hips will be x-rayed in April for his official clearances (he's already over 2 yrs), but that has nothing to do with agility. That's just my 2 cents, but like I said I'm new to this whole agility thing so don't take my word as gospel.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're going to undertake a physically intense sport with the dog, a quick look at the hips is a good idea before going very far. It would be very unfair to the dog to ask it to perform that kind of work on a bad set of wheels.


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Not an expert, but we had Daisy's elbows and hips x-rayed before we began serious training. I will do the same with Code. Like SC said it is not fair to expect the dog to preform if it has any problems, some dogs dont show any signs of problems as pets but will experience issues during training that make them seem "stubborn" because they are dealing with pain.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> If you're going to undertake a physically intense sport with the dog, a quick look at the hips is a good idea before going very far. It would be very unfair to the dog to ask it to perform that kind of work on a bad set of wheels.


What he said!

I did a preliminary set of x-rays on Quiz when he was neutered at 10 months and I OFA'd him at 2.5 years. He came back OFA Good!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep....

If you're just entering Beginner's Agility classes, where there is no high jumping and nothing really strenuous, to see if it's something you might be interested in, or the dog is interested in, I wouldn't necessarily xray first. But, if it's something you decide to pursue after that, I definitely would.

It's always best to know exactly what you're dealing with when entering a dog into any kind of physical sport. And, it isn't a bad idea to have them done anyway.....just for your own knowledge and peace of mind.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I did a pre. x-ray on mine and then OFA's at 2..
I wanted to make sure my puppers were in tip top shape to take the demanding job I was going to give them.. That being said, I know some competitors who have never x-rayed and have to retire their dogs early (5 years) because of unseen problems that developed from hips/elbows and spine (weave poles can be heck on some dogs with length)..my opinion it is best to have it done.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

IMO, if you're serious about campaigning toward an OTCH, that's A LOT of broad, high and bar jumping along the way. You should know for sure what, if any issues with the hips may be present. There's no way you'll know for sure by walking her walk or feeling her hips.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Very true...and I know what it takes to get an OTCH. 

Just out of curiousity...do you think Maddie can get it? (This is more towards Stephanie...but others are free to respond).


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Now, I know this was mostly directed at Steph, but you know me... I always have to put in my 2 cents! lol! And also as frequently... my answer is a "non-answer." I don't think anyone could answer that without having the opportunity to observe you and Maddie working together over some period of time. I do know that your highly friven toward your goal... and that's a big positive, but only one piece of a large puzzle. That said, I wish you and Maddie the best of luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I would definately x-ray any dog that is going to be doing agility classes or competition on a regular basis. Even if the hips are dysplastic doesn't mean that they can't do it, but you will know the limitations. For example, if the dog shuts down or refuses a high jump, you'll know it's most likely not in their physical capability. I see many dogs with bad hips doing agility, some owners are very in tune with their dogs ability and others just keep pushing and pushing at the expense of the poor dog.

Kathi


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I will answer the OTCH question too. I think not only will it depend on how well the team works together but you also should consider the other serious and experienced 'obedience' competitors in your area.

Kathi


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's what I think:

I think it's really hard to get an OTCH. I don't know if Quiz and I will get an OTCH. Not because he's not good enough, but because I'm not an experienced enough handler and he's my first real competition dog. My goal for him, which I feel is VERY realistic and super-challenging as well, is to earn a UDX. If along the way to the UDX we manage to pick up some OTCH points, fantastic. If not, that's okay too. My most honest answer for you is that I think you're too focused on getting an OTCH. Just relax and have fun with it. I think you have way more training ahead of you than you may realize. You said you hoped to be in the ring in Novice in a couple months. Quiz and I have trained for four years and we still haven't gone for our AKC Novice title! I want near perfection with attention and attitude to boot! That takes a loooooooooooooooooong time to train and perfect around distractions, etc. If I'd been worried about getting an OTCH, I'd be a wreck by now! 

My first obedience dog was my Whippet. NOT a breed known for its obedience prowess. We did well, finishing our AKC and ASCA CDs with all scores above 190 and even a 197.5! Just goes to show that hard work and dedication pays off! No doubt you and Maddie will do well if you set your mind to it. Don't put any pressure or expectations on yourself or your dog. Just enjoy the process.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz and I have trained for four years and we still haven't gone for our AKC Novice title!


People who train the way you do have always amazed me! (That sounds rude, I know, but bear with me-- I couldnt find any way to word it to make it sound sincere... and I truly am) I'm SO impatient... and I believe I've picked this trait up from my father... I get my boy in the ring as soon as I think we have a decent shot at passing. Teams that train the way you do are always a treat to watch (and a thorn in my side when it comes to placing... lol!) but I know full well that I could never do it! Jersey's scores in novice greatly exceeded my expectations, but that's much more a testament to him just being easy and wonderful than it is to my training techniques. I can't wait to see videos (hint hint ) when you and Quiz start getting in the ring!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> People who train the way you do have always amazed me! (That sounds rude, I know, but bear with me-- I couldnt find any way to word it to make it sound sincere... and I truly am) I'm SO impatient... and I believe I've picked this trait up from my father... I get my boy in the ring as soon as I think we have a decent shot at passing. Teams that train the way you do are always a treat to watch (and a thorn in my side when it comes to placing... lol!) but I know full well that I could never do it! Jersey's scores in novice greatly exceeded my expectations, but that's much more a testament to him just being easy and wonderful than it is to my training techniques. I can't wait to see videos (hint hint ) when you and Quiz start getting in the ring!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I hear ya. No offense taken! Now, part of it taking four years is that I basically started a business during that time and wasn't able to train as much as I'd like. I also discovered agility and got side tracked there for a while. It's not like we've been training daily for four years! BUT, I know he could have passed Novice when he was about 18 months. That's when he got his Working Trial WCDex title. I didn't care about attention heeling for the WCDex, but I do want it for his AKC work. He's also trained (though not to anywhere near perfection) through Open right now and we've dabbled with some Utility exercises. I like to train for perfection... not to pressure my dog, but because I like the challenge it represents for me and fortunately, my dog LOVES to work, so he doesn't mind... he's just glad to be out doing something!

If you go to my YouTube site www.youtube.com/scolman you'll see video of his unofficial debut in Nov. We did a local competition called Top Dog. He fumbled his stand for exam by getting distracted by something in the next ring, so he took a step forward, but I was really happy with the rest of his performance.

I just want to polish a couple things and work on a sniffing issue in groups and then I'll get up the nerve to show in AKC.

-Stephanie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! That is really impresive!! That boy of yours is gonna be a star.... you must be so proud! Thanks for sharing

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Wow! That is really impresive!! That boy of yours is gonna be a star.... you must be so proud! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thank you! I am proud of my little red dawg!


----------

